# you enjoy fishing?



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey all, I was just rummaging through my pictures that I took while camping in june, and well...I came across this one of me...thought it was funny...

I got snagged, pulled a little to hard I guess...rod was cheap ...rod and reel combo from canadian tire...I just needed a reel...happened on our first night..and my gf had given me crap for seeing that I brought 2 rods for myself!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Awww you are to cute lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Haha awe jim! ^_^


----------

